# Trenton Air Show RCAF 90th



## observor 69 (1 Jun 2014)

Saw this photo on twitter from the Trenton air show RCAF 90th of Herc 307. What's with the unusual large radome? 

#Avgeek @RCAF_ARC's Lockheed C-130E Hercules (cn: 382-4041) from Trenton air base. @CWHM #rcaf90 @planenut27 pic.twitter.com/ZneYUEFozk


----------



## jlv031 (1 Jun 2014)

This one was the Search and rescue hercule. So probably extra searching device.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Jun 2014)

There does not appear to be anything unusual about that radome.

RCAF SAR C-130s do not have "extra search devices", unless you count eyeballs...


----------



## observor 69 (1 Jun 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> There does not appear to be anything unusual about that radome.
> 
> RCAF SAR C-130s do not have "extra search devices", unless you count eyeballs...



Upon further research it would appear ......that..........you........are .....right.

Old guy brain fart. Should never post before morning coffee.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Jun 2014)

Just a big weather radar.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Jun 2014)

Good ol' 307. Currently my hangar queen nightmare.


----------



## fireman1867 (7 Jun 2014)

Too funny, I think 328 has 90+ 349's open, we feel your pain


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Jun 2014)

fireman1867 said:
			
		

> Too funny, I think 328 has 90+ 349's open, we feel your pain



Ouch. 323 was like that, but she finally went off to die. And 308 was made airworthy after three years parked, and flew off to Cascade recently, so it was nice to empty the flightline a little bit!


----------

